
Without ship traffic the water in Venice is crystal clear - heshiebee
https://twitter.com/rexchapman/status/1240313006829064193
======
greenpizza13
Worth noting here that the clearer water is not likely due to pollution, but
instead the fact that sediment is not being kicked up due to boat traffic.

[https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/venice-canals-clear-
water...](https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/venice-canals-clear-water-scli-
intl/index.html)

